
Is The Way To Tech Workers' Loyalty Through Their Stomachs? - Libertatea
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2013/07/26/205824630/is-the-way-to-a-tech-workers-loyalty-through-their-stomach?ft=1&f=1053
======
kenjagi
I can't think of anyone who would consider vending machine tokens as an
enticing way to keep employees.

How about a 401k, medical/dental benefits, flexible spending accounts, vision
service plans, or even paying for the hardware & software to do the work on
would be a nice change.

The author is out of touch with reality.

